

Show HN: Watchtower – like Light Table for Pig (Hadoop) - kky
http://blog.mortardata.com/post/57616292488/watchtower-light-table-for-apache-pig?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=na&utm_campaign=watchtower

======
Shenglong
Really fantastic job :)

